# The KISS Principle: Keep It Simple and Satisfying



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

Sometimes I enjoy taking a break from studying and trying to figure out the "deeper theological issues". Its nice just sitting back for a while and resting in the "simpler things of life", back to basics if you will. 

When you folks take a break (if you do) from digging deeply into God's word, what simple scriptures do you enjoy pondering? Usually, when I find my brain is overloaded and I feel like relaxing, these two scriptures are usually the first that come to mind for me:

2Co 11:3 But I fear, lest by any means, as the serpent beguiled Eve through his subtilty, so your minds should be corrupted from the *simplicity that is in Christ*. 

Jam 4:8 *Draw nigh to God, and he will draw nigh to you*. Cleanse your hands, ye sinners; and purify your hearts, ye double minded.


----------



## daveb (Jan 13, 2005)

There are some verses I keep coming back to as well when I'm not engaged in study. Here's a two of my favourites:

John 14:15 "If you love Me, keep My commandments."

1 Chron. 29:11 "Yours, O Lord, is the greatness, The power and the glory, The victory and the majesty; For all that is in heaven and in earth is Yours; Yours is the kingdom, O Lord, And You are exalted as head over all."

The Lord's prayer and Psalm 119 are other passages I like to meditate upon.

Also, I find it very satisfying to walk around God's creation and praise Him for the wonders I find. The way He has wrapped the tree in its bark, the sound of the breeze upon the grass, the birds flying from one branch to another, the warmth of the sun on my face. Even simple things like the petals of a flower are wonderful. I'm not doing much thinking but my soul is satisfied when I contemplate His greatness.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> I'm not doing much thinking but my soul is satisfied when I contemplate His greatness.


Sometimes its neat to put the brain on hold and just enjoy His presence and marvel at His greatness. 

1 Chronicles 29:11 looks like a good verse to meditate on, especially as you're walking around God's creation and praising Him for the wonders you find. "All that is in heaven and in earth" seems to be pretty all encompassing. 

Another verse that I forgot to mention is:

Psa 46:10 Be still, and know that I am God:...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2005)

In Seminary, Pastor Jack Seaton (author of the little banner booklet '5 points of calvinism') defined K I S S as

Keep It Simple, Stupid!

...as he addressed us on preaching from the books of the Kings.

JH


----------



## JohnV (Jan 14, 2005)

I like going back to Ps. 23, and 103, as well as the Sermon on the Mount. These, because they were the first principles I learned, and going back to how I first understood them as a child helps me regain my perspective.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I like going back to Ps. 23, and 103, as well as the Sermon on the Mount. These, because they were the first principles I learned, and going back to how I first understood them as a child helps me regain my perspective.



Thanks for your post, John. 

I was familiar with Psalm 23 and the Sermon on the Mount, but I had to peak in the Bible for Psalm 103. These two verses jumped out at me as I read:

Psa 103:10 He hath not dealt with us after our sins; nor rewarded us according to our iniquities. 
Psa 103:11 For as the heaven is high above the earth, so great is his mercy toward them that fear him. 

May never take for granted his mercy, nor underestimate its depth.

My son gave me a book called "Light For My Path" for Christmas. Here are two quotes from the topic of mercy:



> *John Donne*
> His mercy hath no relation to time, no limitation in time, it is not first, nor last, but eternal, everlasting.





> *John Bunyan*
> Since God has mercies to give, and He intends to give them to us, those mercies are not broken pieces or someone else's leftovers...God has bags that were never untied, never opened up, but set aside through a thousand generations for those who hope in His mercy.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2005)

> *Originally posted by JonathanHunt*
> In Seminary, Pastor Jack Seaton (author of the little banner booklet '5 points of calvinism') defined K I S S as
> 
> Keep It Simple, Stupid!
> ...


Hopefully those who endeavor to 'keep it simple, stupid" will be able to 'keep it simple and satisfying" for those who hear the message.


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Another verse that I forgot to mention is:
> 
> Psa 46:10 Be still, and know that I am God:...



Great verse Bob....this verse is one that I can never get tired of!


----------

